# What's coming up?



## netwiz (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been trying to find an online resource that gives a simple snapshot of sf shows that are coming up on tv. Does anyone know of such a resource?

thanks
Nick


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Jan 3, 2010)

Theres Den of geek. They post weekly about upcoming scifi shows.

Cult TV News, Reviews, Lists, Comment and Fun - Den of Geek


----------



## Dave (Jan 3, 2010)

I used to visit the Ain't It Cool News website run by Harry Knowles:
Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.

You don't say where in the world you are. Some shows take years to reach some parts of the world. In the UK the BBC have a new series of 'Survivors' starting this week, and you probably may have spotted that there is a new Doctor Who. 
BBC - Press Office - Network TV - Coming Soon

In the US you could visit directly the TV network websites.
ABC.com - Official Site of the ABC Network
FOX Broadcasting Company: Show schedule


----------



## netwiz (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah yes, good point, I'm in the UK. And thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2010)

Survivors is starting again next week - my son gave me dodgy information!

While they weren't brilliant, the fact that the BBC have just shown "Paradox" and "Day of the Triffids" shows that at least they don't have the aversion to Sci-Fi which they once did. That can only be good for the future, though I don't see anything in the immediate future.


----------

